# Erotica for Women



## LynnB (Apr 8, 2009)

Just a question for the women out there; Do you have any recommendations for movies that get you hot? I am looking for something for couples that is not your usual bang fest. As I have matured, that kind of thing really turns me off. I think sex scenes where the focus is on intimacy and foreplay would really turn up the heat.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

I heard the movie "Pirates" is good for women


----------



## Junebug (Dec 7, 2008)

Pirates was good, there were a couple scenes that did nothing for me... But for the most part it was good. Not your usual cheesy crap, I think they actually had a budget.


----------



## debrajean (Dec 27, 2007)

Try 9 1/2 Weeks. Mickey Rourke is smokin' in this one. And another Mickey Rourke one was Wild Orchid with Carrie Otis, who I think was his real girlfriend at the time of the movie.


----------

